# Improving my Pyraminx with the goal of getting a continental record.



## GooseCuber (Apr 4, 2022)

I have recently switched over from V-first to top first with my pyraminx with the goal of eventually beating the Africa's record in Ao5 (4.10) and single (2,39).
I currently Average low 7 with a unofficial PB Ao5 of 4.34 and a also unofficial PB of 2.25. Although I said I switched methods I'm actually trying to stay neutral between them just so that I can take advantage of different scrambles.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 4, 2022)

Good luck on getting continental record, I could only dream of getting a record, my skills are not good enough in any event to have any chance at a record.


----------



## Timona (Apr 4, 2022)

Good luck, fellow African.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Apr 4, 2022)

Good luck with that. I’ll never get a record. I live In the same country as max park. Lol


----------



## GooseCuber (Apr 18, 2022)

Just a quick update, I recently got a unofficial 4.13 second Ao5 which is sub South Africa single but .02 away from a continental. Yesterday I got my first sub 2 single of 1.86 (scramble: U B U' L R' L R U' B' U R r')


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 18, 2022)

Reply


GooseCuber said:


> Just a quick update, I recently got a unofficial 4.13 second Ao5 which is sub South Africa single but .02 away from a continental. Yesterday I got my first sub 2 single of 1.86 (scramble: U B U' L R' L R U' B' U R r')


You are getting there! Good Luck on getting that CR and make sure to go to a comp when you feel that you can get it.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 18, 2022)

This is a good side of living in a *not as populous country as US or China* country. Just go on WCA and look at the results by country.

































I might immigrate to the Democratic Republic of Congo and get ten thousand NRs nah jk
but antonie paterakis has 343 NRs though


----------



## GooseCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

I've achieved my first sub 4 Ao5 of 3.98!!!
This is an unofficial CR. I have also brough my overall average down to sub 6.


----------

